
Pre-release iPhone firmware 2.0 confirms 3G iPhone is coming soon - joshwa
http://www.iphonehacks.com/2008/05/3g-iphone-news.html
======
wumi
Apple will always limit the potential of the iPhone because of it's ability to
cannibalize MBP and MBA sales.

True competition will come from a company with no such issue to worry about.

~~~
arn
I find this comment ridiculous. I don't think anyone, including Apple is
worrying about the iPhone cannibalizing Laptop sales. A Laptop and Cell Phone
(even the iPhone) are complementary. People will buy both, not one or the
other.

The iPhone is capable of doing quick mobile browsing while you are standing in
line or at a bar, but there's no way it replaces anyones laptop in its
entirety.

arn

~~~
xirium
> A Laptop and Cell Phone (even the iPhone) are complementary.

Not for much longer. Have you noticed that the most capable phones are getting
larger and the least capable laptops are getting smaller. And both are
available with Windows, Linux and MacOS X. See
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186508> a possible future mix.

